# Остеохондроз, Коллаген и Остеохондрин



## орхан (23 Май 2007)

Уважаемые эксперты форума, пожалуйста, посоветуйте!

У меня грыжа Л5-С1 8мм, а также дегенеративные изменения в грудном на 3-ех уровнях сразу. Короче, остеохондроз. 
Возраст - 32 года. Думаю, проблема в обмене веществ.

1 - Собираюсь начать иньекции Остеохондрин-С. 

Лечился 6 месяцев терапевтическими методами, сейчас немного полегчало, но боли все еще есть, и мышцы напряжены. Грыжа как была 8мм так и осталась. Боюсь,что придется делать операцию.
ВОПРОС: имеет ли смысл колоть хондропротекторы (в частности, Остехондрин-С) ДО операции? Спрашиваю на тот случай, если все-таки не придется делать операцию.

2 - Так как разрушение хрящей - дело, связанное с обменными процессами, а именно, недостатком Каллогена, каким способом лучше всего восполнять этот каллоген? Какие препараты эффективны, какой едой лучше питаться?

Спасибо заранее


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2007)

Моё мнение о питании при остеохондрозе выражено вот здесь:

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/diety/osteohondroz.-profilaktika-i-pitanie.


----------



## Helen (24 Май 2007)

> ВОПРОС: имеет ли смысл колоть хондропротекторы (в частности, Остехондрин-С) ДО операции? Спрашиваю на тот случай, если все-таки не придется делать операцию.



Хондропротекторы на сегодняшний день занимают весомые позиции в комплексном лечении заболеваний позвоночника, с доказанным эффектом, имеет значение длительность лечения, назначаемые дозы. Однако посоветуйтесь все же с Вашим врачом, нет ли противопоказаний и тд.


----------



## орхан (24 Май 2007)

А какие бывают противопоказания? Что нужно проверять перед тем как применять хондропротекторы?


----------



## Helen (24 Май 2007)

Побочные эффекты связаны в первую очередь с желудочно-кишечным трактом, тошнота, диарея, болевой синдром и тд, и так же встречается индивидуальная непереносимость, в виде гиперчувствительности, аллергические реакции. 

Противопоказаниями является склонность к кровоточивости, тромбофлебиты, у женщин - беременность, кормление грудью (на время лечения прекращают).


----------

